
Nigel Farage denies shorting value of sterling on night of Brexit vote - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2018/jun/25/nigel-farage-denies-shorting-value-of-sterling-on-night-of-brexit-vote
======
pandasun
Are people really this upset over Brexit that they have to make stuff up?

~~~
mpweiher
Not made up: "The Brexit Short: How Hedge Funds Used Private Polls to Make
Millions"

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-06-25/brexit-
bi...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-06-25/brexit-big-short-
how-pollsters-helped-hedge-funds-beat-the-crash)

